# What to coat bridgeport with after cleaning to keep from rusting



## bobdog (Jun 29, 2017)

Just cleaned up my Bridgeport and want to coat it with some kind of rust preventer but dont want something that attracts dust . And something that will coat it without staining paint. Still using it so dont want to coat it to store it. Some say WD40 but need any opinions on other coatings that other have used that works ?   Thanks


----------



## hman (Jun 29, 2017)

I kinda like Fluid Film - basically aerosol lanolin.  Farm supply stores (among others) sell it.  You can spray it on and wipe it down to a very thin film.  It's OK on paint (non staining), but does smell like sheep, which that might be objectionable to some.

Just for fun (and to save $), I've tried making my own.  Bought a jar of anhydrous lanolin on Amazon and experimented with several solvents as carriers.  It's most soluble in turpentine; WD40 and (cheap) kerosene work almost as well.  I keep a jar of the mix on hand, and occasionally wipe it on my machines with a paper towel.  

Everything I've heard about WD40 is that it's neither a long term rust preventative treatment nor a good lubricant (at least not by itself).  I do use it, usually mixed with lard, for machining aluminum.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 29, 2017)

I know some may think car waxes have no business protecting cast iron but I have been using Collinite 845 insulator wax for years  , it does an amazing job, I use it on tools and machine surfaces,a little bit goes a long way.I'm still using the same bottle I bought 8 years ago:
http://www.collinite.com/automotive-wax/insulator-wax/


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 29, 2017)

Coolant


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 29, 2017)

Break free CLP.


----------



## mikey (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm with Ken - I use wax, usually paste wax but I'm going to try polymer auto wax next.


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 30, 2017)

Boeshield T9 is an option that I have had very good luck with.  It is an aerosol that is easy to apply.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnson or minwax (spelling?) Are both good stuff.

The later has carnauba which is very hard.

Problem is oils cut the way so these are cool for non sliding parts.

Another magic juice is "no-ox-id" and it is not real common in proper form.

It is a grease that bonds at atomic level with the material. 

It was developed for coating inside of water tanks.

Current use is commercial battery plants for electrical connections.

Clean with solvent then rub it in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## FLguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Ospho!! Cheap, easy to use; no sticky residue when oils and or solvents are used on the surface treated.No need for repeat applications. I use it on a lot of the shops metal surfaces.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2017)

I know some of you guys like WD-40, in humid environments, it will cause that brown stuff to start growing on all of the bare metal surfaces.  Not a good thing unless you like that new patina look!  Wax and good old ISO 46 works in my book!


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just lay an oily bath towel over the table until the next use


----------



## chips&more (Jun 30, 2017)

It’s location, location, location. So, move to a dry desert. Or lay some oil soaked paper towels down like I do.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 30, 2017)

Only thing ill say is if you like your machine never trust wd40 . It's only claim is a water displacer. It works well to draw water out of items , but left as a protection from rust , IT DONT WORK. The best way is the oil soaked rag method and I add gear oil in mine for its tackyness. Minwax hand rub tub wax will really do a good job old time carpenter's use it on machines,  planes, saw blades. Good stuff.a pound can last for years.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 30, 2017)

On areas where oil will be we use this mix recipe we stop from the engine shop we worked in back in the late 70s.

In a spray bottle 1 part cheap motor oil and 10 parts solvent.

Spray it on to wet the surface then the solvent evaporates leaving a very thin film of the oil.

Works well for rust busting too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## gi_984 (Jul 8, 2017)

Second the Boeshield T9.  Developed by Boeing for long term storage of aerospace parts.  I use it on the mill table under the vise, precision squares, etc.  Stuff that gets put away and not used often.  I spray it on, spread it out in a thin film, and let it dry.  Leaves a waxy/oily film that stops rust from occurring.  Never had any rust on anything I've coated.  
Get some inexpensive bed sheets at a yard sale.  I've got several sets that I purchased for $1 and use them as machine covers (Bridgeport, lathes, drill press, etc).  Helps keep the dust off the machines.


----------



## SSage (Jul 12, 2017)

If I'm leaving something unused for a while and don't mind spending some money I've had good success spaying the Barricade product from Birchwood Casey. The firearm spray works nicely and it don't stink like the lube oils. I would use Barricade a lot more if I had money to burn, it does work nicely though. Its about the same price as good dry style motorcycle chain lube too. For about $10, you can get a large spray can of Original Bike Spirits chain lube. It dries and is not overly sticky, makes a thin protective film. I have motorcycles, so I tried it on other stuff and yep, works good as a protectant on most things. 

If it can be a little messy, I brush on Tractor Supply Bar and Chain oil. Its fairly thin with some sticking ability and around $10 a gallon. Lowes sales their version of WD40 in the blaster line, its cheaper although not that great to smell. I like WD40 better, but the Blaster brand can be had for less at Lowes. Harbor Freight usually has the gallon jugs of WD40 or Liquid Wrench for $20 or so. TSC Chain and Bar oil is half the price though. So many options, I mix it and use whats on sale.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 12, 2017)

I gotta try that Boeshield T9 I've heard it beats the pants off WD40 
pricey though
Mark


----------



## Jonathans (Jul 12, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Boeshield T9 is an option that I have had very good luck with.  It is an aerosol that is easy to apply.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236602



Plus 1!


----------



## Birder (Jul 16, 2017)

It sounds odd, but occasionally I use furniture spray polish (like Pledge) on bare metal.  It creates a wax film and is easily taken off with solvent.  I always have it around (for some reason the cans stay full) and it's inexpensive.
Jim


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 4, 2018)

Slip-it


----------

